# Know a breeder who produces this coloring?



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

Hi folks,


I've been looking around for some time but I either am not good at finding specific breeders or red blotched with white is an uncommon coloration.

In any event, could any of you please steer me in the direction of a Maine ****, NFC or Siberian Breeder who is actively producing coats like the one pictured below? I would be very interested to find a cat similar to the Siberian pictured below.











Thank you! And if anybody knows who specifically bred this beautiful cat that would also be appreciated.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I think red tabbies with white Maine Coons are Pretty common.
To get those exact markings is just the luck of the draw.
Samantha's father was a Red tabby and her 3 half siblings were red tabbies with white.
Maine **** breeder are way more numerous then NFC and Siberians.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Ruzo is Meatballs Grandfather, I checked out the catterys websites there's a lot of pictures of him there.
Meatball really is kitty royalty.


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

Thank you to everybody! Yingying in particular, I never thought I'd find that cat!


I have an email out to Solace Farm already. There are actually a lot of orange with white cats on Petfinder. I'll keep an eye out there too. I wasn't sure how to look by color before, but I've figured it out.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

chasekwe said:


> Thank you to everybody! Yingying in particular, I never thought I'd find that cat!
> 
> 
> I have an email out to Solace Farm already. There are actually a lot of orange with white cats on Petfinder. I'll keep an eye out there too. I wasn't sure how to look by color before, but I've figured it out.


You are welcome~

I think orange cats are more common than the red ones. The red cats are not exactly "red" but have richer coloring. I've seen lots of orange cats before (mostly male), but Meatball's father is the only red cat I ever seen. Very pretty. The blotched tabby pattern is even harder to find. So you possibly won't get a cat with both red and blotched at the same time...


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure orange coloring is the layman's term for the breeder's red. They're the same thing, but not all colors are going to be the same identical shade despite having the same name, it's true for any coat color.

Out of over 600 cats at the cat sanctuary there's only one that I know of with colors anywhere near like that, with the orange and white on classic coat, but he isn't long haired. I imagine getting something just like again that would not be all that common.


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

Oh yes I have somewhat realistic expectations. I know it isn't common but you can find orange cats even on petfinder that have the deeper shade of orange that appears almost red.

It isn't common but I found quite a few in both the short and long haired sections. Nobody quite as beautiful as Ruzo, but he is a spectacular show cat being professionally photographed.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

My own cat is a red tabby, DLH. When I first got him his coat was so rich in color. I'd never seen anything like him before. The first time he was shaved, his coat came back in a lighter color. I was so disappointed. Now he's an average orange color.

The original cat posted, Ruzo, is just specktacular! My Oden does not compare!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly is a red and white classic tabby Maine ****...her pattern isn't as distinct as the photo originally posted but you can see it in her baby picture below. Her fur is now really, really long and the pattern really can't be seen...in the second photo, you can see lighter and darker fur, but there is no real distinction or pattern to it, it seems more like she has highlights. 

For the OP...I would recommend that you ask for current pictures of this cat. I believe that a lot of the professional photos are done when the cats are fairly young and don't have a full coat. Or they are groomed in a way to enhance the coat pattern. I know some Maine Coons have shorter, less fluffy coats than others. But if the coat pattern is very important to you, then you want to make sure it's not going to become indistinct with age.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

That cat is just beautiful! Her tail reminds me of a willow tree


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

doodlebug your Holly is absolutely stunning and I would be ecstatic with a coat like that. I know that the picture I posted isn't wholly realistic. But if I start in the right place maybe I end up with a kitten like Holly who is beyond gorgeous.


----------

